

Founders at Work - Demo Day - brett
http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2007/08/demo-day.html

======
georgeappiah
"Y Combinator founders typically fall towards the Woz end of the continuum
rather than the Jobs' end"

What a great way to put it!

------
blored
sweet, brett you're my hero

